# Male elementary teachers?



## Joey (Jan 18, 2011)

What are the pros and cons of being an elementary school teacher? I've been considering it and could use some advice.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't really know from a teacher's perspective, but as a child my favorite elementary teachers were male. My 4th and 5th grade years wouldn't have been the same if I had another female teacher. There's definitely a place for them. I always looked up to my male teachers and I probably wouldn't be the person I am today were it not for my 5th grade teacher so I definitely think you should give it a whirl


----------



## Imperatrix (Jan 8, 2011)

My husband was an elementary school teacher. 
From his perspective (I asked him), children respect you _differently_ (not more) as a male role model. Many children do not have fathers at home or do not see their fathers more than a couple hours a days. You have an opportunity to have a unique influence in their lives. 

The "cons" part may be a little tough, depending upon your perspective and assignment. There are far fewer male elementary teachers than female, so you will be working with predominantly female peers. He worked at a very small school and did not always feel "accepted" by the female teachers. Also, if you are teaching Pre-K or Kindergarten, you will be under more of a microscope as a male than as a female. Unfortunately, there is this notion that males are more likely to be predators than females and some parents may question your motives if you teach early elementary. Sick and sad but true in some places. I wouldn't let that influence you, though. Just be aware of it.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

The pros: 

-Keeping boys interested in school. If all the teacher's a female and school is associated more with girls because of it, having a male teacher would not only be a good role model for a little boy but also a reason for him to take an interest.

-Getting the same holidays as school holidays.

The cons: 

-Kids can be frustrating.

-You have the burden of helping to raise the future generation.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

Flip a coin. I'm just kidding it is important to weigh out pros and cons before making a lifelong decision. You simply need to think about it until you reach a conclusion, because no matter how much advice you get it is nothing compared to your own intelligence.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

pros: getting to change lives for the better.
cons: being feared as a suspected pedophile.

I think you should do it.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

snail said:


> pros: getting to change lives for the better.
> cons: being feared as a suspected pedophile.
> 
> I think you should do it.


Interesting con that was the first thing I thought of. But if he is not then he has nothing to fear, and is then, not a con. That is unless he truly takes into account others' oppinions for his own self-confidence.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I had 1 elementary school teacher. And he by far was my favorite. He was the "cool guy". He was independent. When the principle said you can't give elementary kids detention he was like " Oh really" and gave people detentions anyway. I can't imagine any other teacher doing that. He was probably more respected by most kids in my school more then anyone else no matter who he failed what detention/suspension he gave you.


----------



## moomie (Apr 10, 2011)

I have two comments on this subject. I feel qualified to answer because A) I went to school and B) I have three children, 18, 12, 5.
One: If you feel driven to do this, do it. And do it well. I HATE to see teachers who seem to dislike children, feel too over worked or are too old to care. Why in the world would anyone choose the career if they aren’t in it to make a difference? 
Two: As another poster mentioned, way too many kids have no father figure in their lives. The chance of providing a moment or a year full of positive influences on one of these children is immeasurable. I won’t bog down in examples I can site from my years as a ‘room mom’ of children that I wanted to grab and take home with me. I’m not suggesting you are choosing to be a teacher because you want to be a father to 30 kids a year. I’m suggesting that as you teach them math, English or music, you give of yourself in the process. That is something just as valuable as knowledge.
I grew up in a lesbian household. My Dad was not part of my life. I gravitated toward my male teachers. Worshipped one of them to the point that I had dreams that he and his wife would adopt me. They made an impact and I would not have traded a female teacher for them.
My children have gone to six different schools in the same city/county district. One of their best teachers, a PE teacher at a K-4, is one of the greatest people I’ve ever known. He can’t go to the movies, out to eat or shopping because the kids mob him like rock star. He is a community hero and the man every man strives to be. He loves the kids like they are all his own (and last year he and his wife had their first baby).
Actually one more comment: regarding the risk of the “pedophile” label or insinuation… if there are not any good apples in the barrel, then the barrel is empty.


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

If that's what you like to do, go for it. Personally I liked male teachers better than female ones (even though I must say, I didn't care either way). Still, I think being a teacher is a really nice job: you get to have an impact on a future generation!


----------



## Joey (Jan 18, 2011)

I really think elementary ed. would be my best career and I was just wondering if this would be a wise for a male. Thanks for all the good advice/comments!


----------



## jstrong4 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Do it for the right reasons*

I am a firm believer in doing something that you love. 
Let me ask you the following questions to make sure you are on the right track:
1. Do you have a passion for learning?
2. Do you have a passion to help children?
3. Do you want to be some sort of athletic coach?
4. Are you wanting to go into education because of the summers off?
5. Are you wanting to go into education because it is considered an "easier" job?
6. Do you believe that you can change the life of a child?
7. Can you be that father figure to the students who may have lost a father by death or a child whose father has left them?
The above questions are questions my father considered before he came a teacher/basketball coach.My dad has ALWAYS told me that if you don't have a passion for something then you aren't going to enjoy your life or even your job for that matter. the best thing my Economics teacher said was "I teach because I want to not because I have to." Those words stuck to me like glue. In this time in age you have teachers who don't care just as much as some of the students. I believe that if you are serious about teaching then you put all you have into it. As a teacher you are not only teaching educational facts but also life facts. You could be the person that changes a child's life forever. Just remember that love on each child and try to be the father figure for those who don't have one. Help in any way you can. Last but not least, do it for the right reasons.


----------



## Joey (Jan 18, 2011)

1. Depending on the class and the teacher, yes.
2. Yes
3. Maybe, haven't really thought about it
4. No
5. No
6. Yes
7. I hope so


----------



## JMoney (Apr 16, 2011)

hey dude just so you know you're not alone. I too think being an elementary school teacher would be a great job to have...what keeps me from pursuing it is the mere fact that its like 99% women in that job and there's gotta be a reason for that >.>


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't have any qualms about male elementary school teachers. If you can prove to others that you are there for the benefit of children with no malicious intent, then you're gold.

As many other posters have mentioned, in some societies, people will question why a male wants to spend time around young children. They may assume you have ulterior motives, I think that's prejudiced based on sex. It's old fashioned sexism turned towards males, I would recommend you voice your concern if it becomes a problem. You may experience it from co-workers or even parents. 

I don't think the education of children should suffer because the school preferred females over males. They could easily hire a predatory female over a non-predatory male. There's an assumption that females will not take advantage, which is completely wrong (See: Mary Kay Letourneau). 

As long as you are passionate about your job and sympathetic to children, I think it would be an excellent career. I personally would not work in an elementary, and I'm female. I doubt my ability to make a good educator to youth. My sex and gender do not make me better suited for the job than a male.

I think it's great that you are willing to take on a career that is predominantly occupied by females. Never let anyone bring you down, they have their own problems if they can't see how great it is that you want to educate children. It's a job that requires a lot of patience, compassion, and even some more patience.


----------



## Joey (Jan 18, 2011)

I would be a teacher because I love school and because I love all the different subjects, I just enjoy working with kids. It kinda scares me to think of the great responsibility it is to be a teacher but it sounds like the most fun job possible.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

No idea as to the pros and cons, but like others have said my 4th grade teacher was male, and he was awesome. I still talk to him actually (I'm 18 now).


----------



## Wulfyn (May 22, 2010)

I had 1 male teacher before the age of 13, and I adored him. He was a hugely positive influence on my life, and gave me a great deal of self confidence and self belief. I connected with him in a way I did not with any of my other teachers, but I did not need a male role model as my dad is a very good parent.

It was probably because he was batshit crazy rather than because he was male, but I guess my point is that if it is something you love then don't let your gender stop you from doing it because it won't matter to the kids.


----------



## huskers7 (Apr 9, 2011)

The best teachers I had were male. They were easier to get along with than the older female teachers I had. I also found their classes to be more fun and I gained more knowledge from them. Just make sure that you can handle the children and the issues that go along with being a teacher. If you can do that you'll be fine. Good luck!!!


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

well.... I apparently was unlucky enough to get an ex body building ..... teacher ..... that would abuse the students he didn't like .... like he would slap me in the back of my neck when I would laugh hysterically at the pledge of allegiance ...or he would force a kid to pee in the classroom in a bucket ......he would also tape the mouth of kids that talked to much .... this guy was crazy .... also he threw this kids shoes out the window cuz the kid kept taking off his shoes and his feet smelled ..... also he would punish all of us for the mistakes of one individual ....by forcing us to write a phrase and rewrite it all day long...... oohhh and this was in the second grade ....I hear that he was fired recently for something


----------



## musa (Jul 17, 2011)

My mom is a first grade teacher. She has trouble getting her kids under control because she is a push over. So if you are a push over I would suggest something different but if your not summers off and out by 3:00 go for it.


----------

